# My mini-review on the Focal PS165's



## slaming (Jun 7, 2012)

I got the Focal PS165's a week ago and have them hooked up to a JBL GTO series amp pushing 75W RMS per channel.

Prior to owning the PS 165s, I was using Alpine type R woofers with tweeters from Focal's 165vb. The improvement on both ends with the PS 165 is very noticeable. These are very, very clear speakers and are definitely worth the money. 

The woofer puts out amazing sound. I mainly listen to electronic music, and never before have all the different sound elements been so distinctively clear. I can turn it all the way up (granted with the gains set conservatively) and hear no distortion. I also noticed much better mid bass from my previous speakers.

The tweeter is also great. My previous tweeters from the 165vb sounded pretty sweet, but the ones on the PS165s are significantly better. That is surprising because the PS165 is merely supposed to be the successor to the 165vb. Still though, listening to these speakers does produce a little bit of fatigue. I had to tune down the tweeters a notch. The fatigue is worth it for me, but it might not be for some.

All in all these are excellent component speakers and I would definitely recommend them to anyone who appreciates clear sound.


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

I also use these and i must say that this TNP tweeter is very very sweet and natural sounding. the mb is quite good as well. I am powering them with a FP 4.75 le putting out 77 w per channel. Enjoying them passive until i sketch out something for being going active. At the moment my only concern is their fs.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

What is the car audio scene like in Kuwait and Pakistan, guys?

OP, thanks for the review. I may swing by a local shop to get an audition of these.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have had these speakers for a few months. I like them a lot, but... 

When I had my amp crossover turned off, they had great mid-bass. Then I turned my amp crossover on, and set it to a high pass (above ~60Hz) and the mid bass seems to be a little lacking. 

Do I even need my amp crossover on, since these have passive crossovers?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Under 60hz is not midbass. You subwoofer should cover those frequencies.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mless5 said:


> Under 60hz is not midbass. You subwoofer should cover those frequencies.


I went out and turned the amp's filter off for my front channels. It was ~65Hz. The fronts have a little bit better bass now. I don't always like having my sub on, or turned up. 

From what u can tell, I don't need to have my amp crossover turned on when I have passive crossovers.


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

jeepguy_1980 said:


> I have had these speakers for a few months. I like them a lot, but...
> 
> When I had my amp crossover turned off, they had great mid-bass. Then I turned my amp crossover on, and set it to a high pass (above ~60Hz) and the mid bass seems to be a little lacking.
> 
> Do I even need my amp crossover on, since these have passive crossovers?


What HU you are using, switch off your HPF from amp. use "Full" or "Off" from amp and set HPF from your HU. You can use 80hz and use slope as steep as possible. They will put out amazing mid bass. All depends on your setup and EQ.
I wouldn't cut them below their fs personally.


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Notloudenuf said:


> What is the car audio scene like in Kuwait and Pakistan, guys?
> 
> OP, thanks for the review. I may swing by a local shop to get an audition of these.


I am not sure about kuwait but in Pakistan it is on a fast track these days. Some brilliant Sq members are really on next level. I wish we had Mecca kinda competitions here as well


----------



## torchedtexan (Jun 14, 2011)

Been looking at these to upgrade the fronts and rears in my Acura TL. Thanks for the review!


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

Rs roms said:


> What HU you are using, switch off your HPF from amp. use "Full" or "Off" from amp and set HPF from your HU. You can use 80hz and use slope as steep as possible. They will put out amazing mid bass. All depends on your setup and EQ.
> I wouldn't cut them below their fs personally.


Im looking for some midbass on my car,, i need something to play 70 75hz and up,,, you think this woofer can give a nice tight punchy mid bass, i have the krx3 focal comp, with great mid bass but i would like to help it to give me more bass????? and I want change the subwoofer too from one single 12 cdt to two 8,s inchs, or single 10; inch .. any advises? tnxin advnce


----------



## file audio (Mar 12, 2013)

slaming said:


> I got the Focal PS165's a week ago and have them hooked up to a JBL GTO series amp pushing 75W RMS per channel.
> 
> Prior to owning the PS 165s, I was using Alpine type R woofers with tweeters from Focal's 165vb. The improvement on both ends with the PS 165 is very noticeable. These are very, very clear speakers and are definitely worth the money.
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATES? CHANGE OF MIND? RECOMENDED OR NOT? IM JUST LOOKING FOR THE MIDSNOT THE TWEETS


----------

